# Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!



## Dienststelle-Ast (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage (die ewig währende!).Auf der Suche nach einer Meerforellenrute bin ich bei der Balzer Seatrout IM9 hängengeblieben, alternativ geht mir die Kinetic Lucius nicht aus dem Kopf. Und zu dem Teil wollte ich mal horchen ob die jemand kennt, etwas zu der Rute sagen kann und überhaupt.
Die Anfrage bezieht sich auf das 3,00m Modell.
Außer Preis und Bild scheint über diese Gerte nicht viel rauszukriegen zu sein, auch ist der Kreis der Händler für das dänische Schätzchen allem Anschein nach nicht allzu groß.
Meinungen und Erfahrungen (zu beiden Ruten) erwünscht.
Gruß aus dem Harz

Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Hallo Dienststelle-Ast #h (was für ein Name :q )
Ich habe mir letztens die Kinetic Lucius 10-40 g gegönnt.Mit dieser Rute hab ich bisher 3 x geangelt,ne Meerforelle hab ich zwar noch nicht mit dieser Rute gefangen aber n Paar Dorsche.Die Aktion geht bis ins Handteil.Die Rute erinnert mich an die Aspire von Shimano,die um ein Vielfaches teurer ist.
Die Balzer Seatrout hat auf jeden Fall ein härteres Rückgrat.
Beide Ruten sind wohl gut und im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis Top.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Hallo!
Wenn Ihr so gern über Ruten diskutiert, möchte ich mal eine andere feine Klinge ins
Gespräch bringen, die ihren Preis sicher wert ist: Die Quantum Crypton Spin in 3m mit
15 bis 35g Wurfgewicht. Ich habe sie gerade neu bekommen und ein paar Probewürfe damit auf der Wiese gemacht. Ich habe ein verdammit gutes Gefühl. Die Rute sieht vom Rutenhalter, Griff Blank und Bindungen einfach gut aus, ist verdammt schlank und schnell. Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Würfe am Wasser.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Hallo Dolfin,

also die Quantum Crypton Spin, aber gefischt haste die noch nicht.
Sag nochmal was wenn Du am Wasser warst (falls nicht erst im Mai)
und am besten gleich noch was zum vieles mitentscheidenden Thema:
Hau Matsch, wie Oma immer zu fragen pflegte - wie teuer?

Gruß 
Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Dienststelle-Ast...
...sach ma, biste Förster???
Das Teil kostet mit dem sog. UVP 139 Euronen. Melde mich, wenn gefischt!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Die Frage zu meinem beruflichen Drumherrum kann
ich be-ja-en.
Womit habe ich mich den verdächtig gemacht|kopfkrat ?

Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rute oder nicht Rute - Mal wieder die Frage!*

Mit Quendlinburg...... :q  :q  :q  #h


----------

